# Biker aus Hannover als Guide am Mittwoch gesucht



## biketommi (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi Hannoveraner Biker,

bin geschäftlich Mittwoch auf Donnerstag in Hannover und da das Wetter so gut ist und ich sonst diese Woche nicht dazu kommen werde, will ich mein Bike mitnehmen und am Mittwoch ab 17:00 Uhr eine Runde in oder um Hannover drehen - AfterWorkBiking - 
Bin gut für ca. 40 km in 2 - 2,5 Stunden, mache das sonst im Taunus bei Frankfurt und hoffe die Norddeutsche Luft geht mir dann auch nicht aus ;-))

Wer hat Lust zu fahren und kennt sich aus??

Freue mich auf Rückmeldungen!!

EDIT: Dürfen natürlich auch mehrere Biker sein, genauso wie Bikerinnen - Spaß am Biken eben!

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi ich glaube kaum das du in Hannover solch ein Tour finde wirst 

Auf die Kilometer kommste nur wenn du Landstraße fährst was nicht gerade schön ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketommi (10. Oktober 2006)

@StillPad

danke für Deine Rückmeldung!

Inzwischen hat sich der Termin leider zerschlagen, aber ich bin ab dem 31. wieder in Hannover und wenn das Wetter nur einigermaßen mitzieht, auch mit Bike.
Wo fährt man denn in oder um Hannover??

Klar gibts keine Höhenmeter wie im Taunus, aber es sollte doch ein paar nette Wege durch Feld und Wald geben, die man nehmen kann....

Maschsee-Runde mit Abzweig nach Westen??
Oder nördlich - Garbsen ist doch schon ziemlich "umgrünt"??

Ist halt nicht so leicht, eine schöne Strecke zu finden, wenn man nur Innenstadt und Industriegebiete im Business sieht.....


----------



## Catsoft (10. Oktober 2006)

Ansonsten bist du ja nur eine Autostunde von den Harburger Bergen entfernt


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn ich meine Tour starte gehts zum Bentherberg (190HM) der ein paar nette Abfahrten hat wo man auch nett 2h rumfahren kann wenn man die Minitrails richtig verbindet, danach gehts dann meist Richtung Maschsee einmal rum, dann kotzen ein die Skater an 
Und dann wieder Richtung Heimat sind gut 2,5-3h

Dann gäbe es auch noch die Möglichkeit zum Deister zufahren wo man aber schon 20-30 Kilometer hin rechnen muss kommt drauf an von wo man startet.

Die besten Strecken sind eigendlich am Kanal lang. In Garbsen kenne ich mich gar nicht aus, ist auch so ne Kriminalhochburg


----------



## schappi (10. Oktober 2006)

wenn du Höhenmeter willst musst du zum Deister (405m) 20 mion vom Maschsee entfernt da kannst du in 3 std leicht 850hm machen . Schau dir mal den thread biken im Deister an.
Ansonsten am Maschsee starten der Ihme und dann der Leine richtung Herrenhausen/ Stöcken folgen. Dann kommst du zum Mittellandkanal dem kannst du stundenlang folgen.

Oder durch die Eilenriede raus nach Misburg zur BMX Bahn.
Wo in Hannover wirst du denn unterkommen?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## StillPad (10. Oktober 2006)

Sind das nur 20min vom Maschsee?

Dann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Oktober 2006)

na klar schafft man das in 20 min. zum Deister. 

Aber ich glaube nicht das er so ein Kettenblatt auf dem MTB hat


----------



## schappi (11. Oktober 2006)

Zur Klarstellung!
Ich meine natürlich 20min mit dem Auto vom Maschsee zum Deister!
Wenn er auf Dienstreise  in Hannover ist wird er wahrscheinlich das Bike im Auto haben.(Annahmen).

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Ichabod (11. Oktober 2006)

biketommi schrieb:


> Wo fährt man denn in oder um Hannover??
> 
> Klar gibts keine Höhenmeter wie im Taunus, aber es sollte doch ein paar nette Wege durch Feld und Wald geben, die man nehmen kann....



Es gibt Unmengen von Strecken in und um Hannover, man muss nur suchen. Bei meinen Bildern findest du den Verlauf zweier meiner Trainingsstrecken inkl. HAC-Profil in der Eilenriede hier und durch den Deister (zu mehr Streckenbeschreibungen habe ich momentan keine Zeit/Lust).

Insgesamt kann ich die Eilenriede nach Kirchrode oder zum Maschsee hin empfehlen (alles so zwischen 20 und 50km hin u. zurück), wenn's denn wirklich bergig sein soll, musst du halt Richtung Deister oder kleinem Deister (zwischen 50 bis 150km und 200 bis jenseits 1000 hm alles drin). Mit Leuten, die mehr ne lockere Ausfahrt (Schnitt stabil unter 25km/h und alles Flachland) wollen, fahre ich manchmal zum Steinhuder Meer, das sind am Mittelland-Kanal entlang entspannte 80km hin u. zurück.


----------



## dr.svenson (11. Oktober 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Hi ich glaube kaum das du in Hannover solch ein Tour finde wirst
> 
> Auf die Kilometer kommste nur wenn du Landstraße fährst was nicht gerade schön ist.



Das klingt ja so, als ob Du entweder keinen einzigen Meter auf Landstraßen zurücklegen willst oder Landstraße und Feldweg verwechselst oder Dich nicht besonders auskennst. 

Nur ein Beispiel: Vom Maschsee an der Ihme lang nach Westen bis Ahlem, weiter Richtung Velber (zwei kleine Hügel, dann vielleicht 600m Landstraße). Von dort aus zum Benther Berg, dort Wege und Trails nach Belieben. Über den Erichshof weiter zum Gehrdener (nochmal ca. 600 m Landstraße). Wieder Trails oder Wege nach Belieben. Mit Rückweg und Varianten kommst Du da auf rund 35 bis 40 Kilometer, davon weniger als 10 Prozent auf Landstraßen. Wenn Du Dir am Benther und Gehrdener ordentlich rauf und runter auf die Strecke packst, hast Du kein Problem, dabei auch noch einiges an Höhenmetern zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketommi (16. Oktober 2006)

HI @all,

danke für die vielen Tipps zum Biken rund um Hannover bzw. durch und drum rum....
Noch ein paar Infos: klar bin ich mit dem Auto da und dann ist auch eine Fahrt Richtung Deister und biken dort kein Problem. Aber es kommt nicht nur auf Höhenmeter an - kann ich ja im Taunus reichlich machen - kenne halt berufsbedingt nur die Industriegebiete, Innenstadt vom Abendessen und die Zubringer in und um Hannover.
Nachdem ich halt vor ein paar Wochen das Biken entdeckt habe und die Zeit zwischen den Wochenenden während Geschäftsreisen lang ist kam die Idee das Bike einfach mitzuschleppen und "vor Ort" zu fahren - das geht aber nur einigermaßen gut, mit Ortskenntnis.....

Also hab ich eben mal einen Eintrag im Forum gemacht und freue mich über die Infos und Reaktionen.

Nachdem sich mein nächster Aufenthalt auf 31.-02. verschoben hat ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum gucken nach dem Wetter und dann kanns eigentlich losgehen.

FRAGE: Hat einer (oder mehrere natürlich) Lust auf eine Tour am Dienstag oder Mittwoch also 31. oder 01. so ab 17:00 Uhr starten für 2 Std?
Wird dann ja schon wieder dunkel.....klar gibts auch Licht - lets see!


----------



## StillPad (16. Oktober 2006)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> Das klingt ja so, als ob Du entweder keinen einzigen Meter auf Landstraßen zurücklegen willst oder Landstraße und Feldweg verwechselst oder Dich nicht besonders auskennst.
> 
> Nur ein Beispiel: Vom Maschsee an der Ihme lang nach Westen bis Ahlem, weiter Richtung Velber (zwei kleine Hügel, dann vielleicht 600m Landstraße). Von dort aus zum Benther Berg, dort Wege und Trails nach Belieben. Über den Erichshof weiter zum Gehrdener (nochmal ca. 600 m Landstraße). Wieder Trails oder Wege nach Belieben. Mit Rückweg und Varianten kommst Du da auf rund 35 bis 40 Kilometer, davon weniger als 10 Prozent auf Landstraßen. Wenn Du Dir am Benther und Gehrdener ordentlich rauf und runter auf die Strecke packst, hast Du kein Problem, dabei auch noch einiges an Höhenmetern zu machen.



Ich meinte schon ohne Landstraßen und die Tour die du da beschreibst entspricht so in etwa wie ich immer fahre 
Nur das ich Velber meide, ich hasse das Kuhkaff 

Zum Fahren selber:
Also ich hätte schon Lust, nur soll ich in moment kein Rad fahren nachdem mich ein Hund im Benther gebissen hat


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Oktober 2006)

...
Nachdem sich mein nächster Aufenthalt auf 31.-02. verschoben hat ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum gucken nach dem Wetter und dann kanns eigentlich losgehen.

FRAGE: Hat einer (oder mehrere natürlich) Lust auf eine Tour am Dienstag oder Mittwoch also 31. oder 01. so ab 17:00 Uhr starten für 2 Std?
Wird dann ja schon wieder dunkel.....klar gibts auch Licht - lets see![/quote]

Hi, gestern sank die Sonne gegen 18:15 hinetr den Deisterkamm. Bedingt durch Winterzeitumstellung startet Ihr also bei Sonnenuntergang. Ohne Licht geht da nix mehr  
Bin noch nie mit Licht gefahren (außer 1x im Bergwerk) merke mir den Termin aber mal vor.


----------



## sven-arne (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi, Biketoomy, ruf einfach mal kurz durch, wenn Du in Hannover bist, bin willig (wenns um Biken geht) Wenn noch hell genug und kein Dauerregen, fahren wir je nach Situation mal ne Runde. Call: 015112152502 Sven-Arne. Mein Standort ist quasi Innenstadt bzw. Zoogegend. Wie vom Kollegen schon geschrieben ist es wohl schon recht düster, vielleicht ne kleine Dämmerungsfahrt durch Eilenriede/Kanal/Kronsberg/Leine/Maschsee oder so.... Cu Sven


----------



## biketommi (19. Oktober 2006)

@Sven und roudy_da_tree

Also, das mit dem Licht das lässt sich ja lösen, bin letzte Woche bei Dunkelheit mit ein paar anderen Bikern vom Altkönig über ziemlich fiese (aber schöne) Trails abgefahren - da wirds um Hannover rum auch gehen.
Wenns regnet bleib ich auch lieber drinnen - man muss sich ja bei aller Liebe zum Biken nicht extra ne Erkältung holen.

Sven, ich ruf Dich mal am Wochenende vorher an - da sehen wir ja schon etwas klarer mit dem Wetter und dann können wir entscheiden und auch roudy noch bescheidgeben hier oder per PN.
Find ich übrigens klasse, dass Du und roudy mit mir fahren wollt!

Bis spätestens Sonntag 29. am Fone.


----------



## sven-arne (19. Oktober 2006)

biketommi schrieb:


> @Sven und roudy_da_tree
> 
> 
> Find ich übrigens klasse, dass Du und roudy mit mir fahren wollt!
> ...



Hi, wie meinst Du das mit dem fahren? Wir locken Dich in die dunkle Eilenriede und klauen Dir die guten Teile vom Rad.  Gruss Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (19. Oktober 2006)

Ähm, *reinplatz*, ich wollt mal fragen wer Lust hat mich am Sonntag in den Hildesheimer Wald zu begleiten. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt starte ich so gegen 9.00 Uhr von Hannover Buchholz, stelle noch einen Termin ins LMB, wollte den Hildesheimer Wald von Nordwest nach Nordost queren, in Bad Salzdetfurth Mittagspause dann würden sich unsere Wege trennen da ich weiter gen Osten muss.
Also wenn Interesse besteht, morgen bin ich noch online und sonst per Handy.
Würd mich freuen wenn sich, vielleicht sogar Ortskundiger dazugesellt


----------



## toschi (20. Oktober 2006)

Hier noch meine geplante Route 

H-Home.pdf

und noch das Wetter der kommenden Tage


----------



## biketommi (20. Oktober 2006)

...hmm...was für gute Teile meinst Du Sven??   
Ich dachte, ich könnte MEIN Bike in der Dunkelheit ein wenig perfektionieren.....mist wieder nix!!!   
Aber vielleicht gibts ja noch andere die unterwegs sind und die.......... 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spass auf 2-Rädern!


----------



## biketommi (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Hannover-Biker,

wollten ja diesen Mittwoch fahren, also Wetter geguckt, nix gutes gesehen und mit Sven telefonisch abgestimmt.

So doll wird das nicht und Sven ist auch am Mittwoch unterwegs - also, verschoben auf die nächste Gelegenheit.

Allen eine gute Woche und viel Spass auf zwei Rädern!!


----------



## Scottfreak (14. November 2006)

Moinsen, kommste mal wieder nach hannover?! komme übrigens aus garbsen... man kanns auch wirklich übertreiben mit "kriminalhochburg". ist nur ein stadtteil... linden oder andere hannoversche stadtteile sind 1000mal schlimmer, selbst in der city wird man öfters angemacht als in "auf der horst"... aber gut, garbsen hat seinen ruf weg... aber man kann hier schon biken, problem: sind eben alles waldinseln, keine zusammenhängenden wälder. man kann eben 15 min wald fahren, 10 min landstraße, 15 min wald, 10 min landstraße usw.. so in etwa kann man sich das hier vorstellen....

gruß sven


----------



## pearljam68 (14. November 2006)

Also die flachen Runden die ihr beschreibtda kann man ja gleich Rennrad fahren macht mehr Spaß.Und vom friedlichen Linden  ist man in einer knappen Stunde im Deister (Parkplatz Wasserräder)


----------



## biketommi (18. November 2006)

Hallo "Scottfreak" Sven,

ich bin sicher bald wieder in Hannover. Zur Zeit steht das wohl wieder für die 1. Dezemberwoche an also ich denke mal ab dem 5. oder so.....
Wenn die Wettervorhersage einigermaßen ist (kein heftiger Niederschlag - kalt kanns ruhig sein) dann nehme ich wohl auch mein Bike mit.
Eine Verabredung mit Sven-Arne steht auch noch aus.....

Morgen - Sonntag - gehts erst mal zuhause auf die "Frühbikerrunde" um 09:30 - hoffe das Wetter hält....

Grüße nach Hannover!!


----------

